# Pointers for surf fishing for redfish on the fly?



## Queequeg (Apr 5, 2016)

I've had a lot of success fly fishing in the surf in the panhandle--mostly using clousers or poppers for spanish mackerel, pompano, bluefish, jacks, ladyfish, specs, etc. All big fun on light fly tackle. Generally I use an intermediate sinking tip line and a fast retrieve, either targeting fish feeding on the surface, or blind casting into rips, troughs, or over sandbars.

However I've caught relatively few redfish on the fly in the surf, despite a ton of days fishing. I know they're out there. Anyone have a successful fly technique for reds from shore that they might share? 

I've wondered if crab or shrimp flies and sinking tip line might be the way to go--drag them slowly along the bottom? Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Queequeg (Apr 5, 2016)

I normally use a 30 or 50 pound flouro bite guard to keep the spanish, blues and ladyfish on. I've wondered if that might be scaring off the reds?


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Yep- Let the fly lay still and crawl the bottom. Crab pattern or brownish clouser or use the 2 in tandem clouser trailed 3 ft. by the crab tied to the bend.

Pomps are there to.. GL


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

No split shot?


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

bill007 said:


> No split shot?


Nope-- the weight of the clouser will get it down and make casting much easier.

Weighted fly 1st trailed by unweighted [crab/sandflea] slow strips. It's finese fishing but will get reds and pomps between the bars.


----------



## Queequeg (Apr 5, 2016)

flydoc said:


> Nope-- the weight of the clouser will get it down and make casting much easier.
> 
> Weighted fly 1st trailed by unweighted [crab/sandflea] slow strips. It's finese fishing but will get reds and pomps between the bars.


Will a 30 or 50lb flouro leader scare reds off in this scenario--slowly dragging a tandem rig across the bottom? Normally I include a flouro bite guard in my set up in case of blues, spanish, ladyfish, etc.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

I like 16-20lb flouro and let the rod do the work. Heck you can land 5lb rainbows on 2lb tippet with a bent rod.

For the toothy critters same leader but use big eye tarpon flys. They have a long shank hook with the eyes back near the bend. Had very few cutoffs with these on smacks and blues and[ BIG Y FLYS ] sells them for $1.39 each. A lighter tippet will result in more hookups.

Tightlinez


----------



## Queequeg (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks, flydoc. I usually use a 10 or 12lb test leader, but also put on 12-18 inches of bite guard. I'll try your suggestion with the longer hook and skip the bite guard.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Switch rod


----------

